# Whitefish Mountain Resort at Big Mountain



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

catwoman said:


> Hi all,
> Considering a trip to Whitefish next month, I have never been there before. Looking for beta on cheap lodging and ticket deals - and if you want to give away your favorite powder stash I'd love to hear about that too.


They just got hit with about a foot. More coming. Looking good. Not there now but I spent a great winter there. 

YOu board or ski?

I can Pm some beta or maybe some folks to hook up with when there.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Carvedog,
I ski - tele style. I dig the bumps, steeps, and powder glades. Even though I am as strong as used to be - I still got some skills. Looks like I may be traveling solo on this one, since hubby is having a "boys weekend" that weekend. I bet I'll just as much if not more fun. PM Away!


----------



## mafro (Sep 17, 2009)

Big Mountain is a nice, intimate mountain with lots of woods and zero lift lines. But if you are willing to drive a couple more hours from Missoula (and not set on Whitefish), I'd put Big Sky above Big Mtn. for the interests you listed. You could also fly into Gallatin/Bozeman. My lodging experience at Big Mtn was a family condo type thing, so I don't know what the econo options are, but at Big Sky I stayed at a Comfort Inn (or equivalent) that was nearby and reasonably priced. Another upside to Whitefish's relative proximity to Missoula is that Snowbowl is a great local mountain with cheap lifts and a very lax atmosphere. Staying in Missoula and skiing Snowbowl would be the easiest logistically speaking, but you might want to look at a trail map and figure out how much time you could spend there.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Hmm... that last post was supposed to say I am _not_ as strong as I used to be. Guess that was some wishful thinking. I am pretty intrigued by Whitefish - no lift lines and lots snow sounds like a good place to be on a holiday weekend. If I am going to be by myself intimate might be more enjoyable, it would just be for the weekend. Might save Missoula for a longer trip with more friends and family.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

My daughter spent 4 years in Whitefish, Big Mtn is great. As stated, NO lift lines, great glades and trees. Very easy to meet friendly locals for tours of secret stashes. Stayed at the Downtowner many times, cheap, big rooms, outdoor hot tub, a block to ski bus, crawling distance to the bars.

P.S. Do not stay at the Downtowner if the New Zealand rugby team is also staying there!


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Catwoman, I love to ski and am free most of the winter. I LOVE Whitefish. would be interested if you need a travel partner. Will split everything and do work. not looking for a free ride.

bob


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Plane tickets bought! For real cheap thanks to hubby's flyer miles. What a good guy! I will be skiing Whitefish Feb. 20 and 21.:mrgreen: Still solo so far.

It is good to hear folks like it so much. My mom learned to ski there over 40 years ago, she is considering catching the Empire Train in from the NW. She won't be the ideal ski partner, but it would be good to see her. 

Bob, If you were in Whitefish I'd love to meet you and catch some runs. I do like money and sex (with my hubby). We should hang out. But we shouldn't share a hotel room, that could make for trouble on the home front - especially since hubby and I don't really know you (yet).


----------



## northfwestg (Feb 23, 2006)

*yuppieaspenfish*

first off aint nothin cheap in whitefish, it is as yuppie as it gets, second the locals are so tight lipped on stashes, if you even thought of asking you will be shunned, definitly go to big sky, or fernie bc, 2 hours from aspenfish. i would avoid the town totally


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

northfwestg said:


> first off aint nothin cheap in whitefish, it is as yuppie as it gets, second the locals are so tight lipped on stashes, if you even thought of asking you will be shunned, definitly go to big sky, or fernie bc, 2 hours from aspenfish. i would avoid the town totally



May you haven't asked nice. But with that kind of attitude it's no wonder. 

And if you really think that Whitefish compares to Asspen somehow in terms of yuppieness - you really need to go spend some time there. 

Obviously you don't like Whitefish so go away. I found a lift tix and lodging deal for $70 per person per night. YOu can't even find a latte for that in Aspen.
Grab a clue, they sell them somewhere.


----------



## northfwestg (Feb 23, 2006)

*clueless*

stupid rabbits, attitudes are for kids, im a native whitefish person, its lame o.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

northfwestg said:


> stupid rabbits, attitudes are for kids, im a native whitefish person, im lame o.


Fixed it for you. Yes attitudes are for kids. And some people really like it there. Go spend time elsewhere you may appreciate what you have. 

There is some really cool stuff going on there and since your reading comprehension sucks. She posted that she already has bought her plane tix, meaning she is on the way regardless of what you say.

So let's post up some stoke instead of the negative attitudes (sic- that you don't have)


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Well if you head to the 'Bowl down in Missoula, let me know. If you want to follow around a middle-aged bad-knee but-still-love-to-tele chica cat-boater, I'd be happy to show you around. I ski the trees, pow-pow, and avoid the groomers and bumps like the plague, but everything ends up with moguls at the bowl eventually. Everything at the Bowl is steeper than most, but not wild-eyed crazy chutes and drops. Have fun up at "Flat-fish" as we lovingly call it! Nothing like a little friendly in-state humor and competition.

P.S., there seems to be quite a few friend Fish-heads over at TGR who are welcoming of guests, if you can stomach the inevitable request for naked photos and such, you might post there too.


----------



## northfwestg (Feb 23, 2006)

*idaho maby*

well maby il come on down to idaho, better yet i will let all these californiayuppiefishes know that idaho is really cool, it could be the next colarado, you will love these people carvedog, ill be sending them to you, you can deal with their yippie bullshit, maby you are one of them, now i get it, sucka, shes right about the s bowl, its bad ass, booze boxes and all, death star and the north dakota downhill, carvedog do you wear a buttflap? you will fit in perfect in beverlyhillsfish


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

proving once again that on this site in the offseason any thread can turn into a fight.

Unreal


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Canada said:


> proving once again that on this site in the offseason any thread can turn into a fight.
> 
> Unreal


Most significantly when the two most unfriendly Buzzards show up.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

lhowment - you and I should be friends. Yay for middle-aged bad-knee but-still-love-to-tele chica cat-boaters! When I head up that way I will be sure to let you know, but this trip is Whitefish. I might check out the TGR site. I doubt Whitefish is like Aspen, but I am sure there are good folk in both places. In fact Hubby grew up 80's Aspen trailer trash with a single mom working 2-3 jobs just so they could be there. Through him I have met some very generous, friendly Asspenites.


Northfwestg - I hope I run into you. I will be the tele chick in a helmet, mint green coat, and grey pants smilling from ear to ear in late Feb. Think what you want.


----------



## Mike Scott (Apr 22, 2009)

You may want to try the Hibernation House. It is right on the mountain and is sort of like a hostel. Owned by the corp that owns the mountain and managed by them as well. Not sure it is still open, but if it is it is (used to be) pretty inexpensive. Otherwise you will need to stay down the mountain in Whitefish or if you don't mind an additional 20 minute drive in Kalispell. Fun mountain though.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

northfwestg said:


> well maby il come on down to idaho, better yet i will let all these californiayuppiefishes know that idaho is really cool, it could be the next colarado, you will love these people carvedog, ill be sending them to you, you can deal with their yippie bullshit, maby you are one of them, now i get it, sucka, shes right about the s bowl, its bad ass, booze boxes and all, death star and the north dakota downhill, carvedog do you wear a buttflap? you will fit in perfect in beverlyhillsfish



pick your pleasure. there are two types of people in the world: those who bring the stoke and those who feed off of others and whine about everything to some degree, all of their life. 

you are not in the first group. 

And I grew up on farms and dairies in southern Idaho. Travelled the world for about 12 years, came back and discovered the joys of winter. I ski mostly in Sun Valley now. I am sure you have something negative about that too. But I happen to have a really good time pretty much wherever I happen to be. Doesn't appear that you can say the same. 

Good luck catwoman. lhowe is good people, hope you can get together. 

Missoula is only what, two hours away? Anyway, I hope I helped in some small way. I have had some fantastic tiimes in Whitefish.


----------



## -k- (Jul 15, 2005)

Whitefish is great to ski at and a great town. The yupies only make up a very small piece of the pie. Its not easy to get around logistically so if you can stay in Whitefish you will have more fun apres ski (Not sure, but when I was there staying on the Mountain was fairly dull in my opinion as it was very quiet). You will have a blast and some great beer at the brewery (three pint limit at Montana brewerys, but if your the type you can always take home a growler). 

I sure miss my days skiing snowbowl, its fun and a family area. Montana has a ton of cool mom and pop ski areas that are worth hitting, Discovery Basin, Lost Trail, Marshall, etc.


----------



## dhhanson (Apr 19, 2009)

If you can, try sneeking over to Turner Mtn north of Libby. It is a hidden gem. I've had some great pow days there...felt like I had the whole mtn to myself!!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

personally i would hit big sky! one reason its big! in one run you can hit everything you want. nasty windlips for even nastier backside whatever, mini cornices real cornices to straights. what ever shit been sliding here. got lucky and popped my liberty bowl cherry on a thigh deep day and of coarse freshies! nothing like big sky in my mind, my friends all agree. so if you want no lift lines come with me and get out of base the south face is warm sunny shred ready and DA BOMB! been working the south face for 2 weeks straight now and everyday is the best ride of my life! AND NO LINES!! go big or go home! thats all i have to say! as you can tell im stoked its friday friday i get to go ride for free tomarrow and i have no idea where the woods will take me! all i know is it will be bigger than the day before! 2 words

BIG SKY


----------



## northfwestg (Feb 23, 2006)

*yea, idaho is better*

word up caspermike, gettin that shreddy shred lone peak stylee, idaho still though, go to sun valley, everybody is cool there, idaho not montana


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Freshy for 2 weeks and its lift acessed pretty much blows My mind. Got some teachers buddies in salmon so def be pulling the idahomike for a bit. Shred on get here and let's shred on the youtube for big sky page the vid of the 5th has some of the style goods of My office check it out.


----------

